# Strut removal- help needed!



## cbake (Nov 3, 2007)

1989 Maxima
Ive got the strut off the car and the coil is compressed. I cannot get the nut off of the top, the one that holds everything in place. The strut piston spins and I cant loosen the nut. I've tried top use a pipe wrench to hold the piston but it won't get a grip on it. Any Ideas?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

get a nut splitter and a new strut mount. your current strut mount is broken


----------

